# DecalGirl Screensavers for the K2



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is an email I just got from DecalGirl. 
-----------------------
Dear Jesslyn,

Thank you for contacting us.

Since the screensaver was not an option when we got our Kindle 2. We did not do wallpaper files which means there are no codes that I could give you at this time. We here at DecalGirl will be having a meeting about this issue. Unfortunately at this time, I do not know if we will be doing the wallpapers or not.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Keith
DecalGirl.com
302-644-9399
1-866-841-0922
Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:00pm EST


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I told DecalGirl that screensavers are possible and got this response:

That is correct, but it involves downloading a file and re-writing code in the Kindle 2. We have been informed by several Kindleboard members about this hack...we will probably have a round table discussion in one of our future staff meetings before we decide if we will be redoing all of our current Kindle 2 files.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

kim said:


> I told DecalGirl that screensavers are possible and got this response:
> 
> That is correct, but it involves downloading a file and re-writing code in the Kindle 2. We have been informed by several Kindleboard members about this hack...we will probably have a round table discussion in one of our future staff meetings before we decide if we will be redoing all of our current Kindle 2 files.


My level of bummed-out-edness is rising.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, they didn't say no....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Given that they redesigned some of the skins to fit differently on K2 (knowing the lack of a screensaver was an issue), I'm not surprised they're not ready to just jump on it.  I think if I were them, I'd be hesitant too--after all, they went to a lot of work to format up well over 100 skins in an extremely short period, and to have to do them over to accomodate a screensaver hack that a lot of people are not quite ready to take the plunge on.....

I'm OK either way; I purposely bought one that would look great even though it doesn't have a matching screensaver, and I actually wouldn't use theirs in the majority of cases, so it doesn't bother me that it isn't available.  But then I think of certain skins, like Quest, and can see where it would be fun to have.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Given that they redesigned some of the skins to fit differently on K2 (knowing the lack of a screensaver was an issue), I'm not surprised they're not ready to just jump on it. I think if I were them, I'd be hesitant too--after all, they went to a lot of work to format up well over 100 skins in an extremely short period, and to have to do them over to accomodate a screensaver hack that a lot of people are not quite ready to take the plunge on.....
> 
> I'm OK either way; I purposely bought one that would look great even though it doesn't have a matching screensaver, and I actually wouldn't use theirs in the majority of cases, so it doesn't bother me that it isn't available. But then I think of certain skins, like Quest, and can see where it would be fun to have.


They wouldn't have to reformat the skins, though they may have to reformat the screensavers...


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it's wonderful how quickly they were able to get all those skins ready for the K2 and I understand why they aren't currently offering the screensaver.  But, I'm still bummed about it.  I love using the decalgirl screensaver to complete the look of the skin.

I hope they decide to add them later.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just remember that they are a small company. It takes a lot of time to redo those files. Especially on the ones they've redesigned.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I mentioned in another thread -- some of us have the codes for the K1 files which I would be happy to share, if someone wants to experiment and see if they look okay on the K2. I realize some of the designs for the K2 have changed so the screensavers might not line up and look awful, but who knows? Maybe they'd be okay.

I have codes for Quest, Starry Night, Burlwood, and Symphony. If anyone wants one of these, send me a PM and I'll send it out.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Decal's screensaver is not available so I made about 60 screensaver to go with my Rose skin.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Very pretty, Shizu! Nice job.

Now I need to come up with something creative to match my Orient skin....

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the screensavers for Lily and Garden of Givency


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Shizu, does the screen savers rotate like the ones that comes with the Kindle?  I mean do you get a different one every time you put it to sleep?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Shizu, does the screen savers rotate like the ones that comes with the Kindle? I mean do you get a different one every time you put it to sleep?


Yes. I don't know if it is in order or random though. I have like 50 screensaver in my Kindle now.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sure they'll do it in the near future. DecalGirl is awesome like that!!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

It has been about 3 weeks since the last update.  Has anyone heard any news on this?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu you may like this rose photo:


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Im a Kindle(2) newb. S i was wondering, how do you get other screen savers. Im not too fond of the ones it comes with.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

kittykindle said:


> Im a Kindle(2) newb. S i was wondering, how do you get other screen savers. Im not too fond of the ones it comes with.


Go to this thread New version K2 Screensaver hack 
When you need things you can also search for them too. The search feature on this board is very cool and makes things easy to find. Have fun


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

THanks Pj. See i told you i am a newb


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I have one screensaver which works with the *Decalgirl K2 "Mora" Skin*


----------

